# MP3 CD via Roxio



## tekknique (Dec 30, 2002)

Hello Guys and Gals,

I am trying to figure out how to create a MP3 CD that can play in a car that is MP3 compatible. Meaning I don't want only 20-30 songs but what the CD can hold - 650MB worth of MP3's.

I usually use Nero but I'm trying out Roxio since Nero has been giving me some problems. I tried Roxio Easy Media Creator 9 > Audio > Music Disc Creator. Simple enough, under project type I specified MP3/WMA Disc. I burned my MP3 songs onto a CD/R and attempted to play them on my car stereo but no dice. It would not recognize it. Please note that I am using the same CD burner and same type of CD as I have the past year to burn my songs and they played when burning w/ Nero.

I then searched Roxio's site and they suggested the following:

1. Open Creator Classic
a. Double-click on the "Roxio Easy Media Creator Home" icon on your Desktop.
b. Click on "Creator Classic" under the "Applications" section.
2. Create your project
a. Use the "Select Source" window at the top to browse your hard drive for the MP3
files you wish to add to a CD.
b. Once you locate the MP3(s) in question, simply use your mouse to drag them to
the "MP3 Disc Project" window (bottom half of screen)
c. Continue this process until the capacity of the CD is reached or all the MP3 files
have been added.
3. Burn your MP3 project to CD
a. Insert a blank disc into your recorder.
b. Click on the "Burn" icon.
c. In the "Roxio Creator Classic - Burn Progress" window, click on "Burn" to begin
recording, or click on the "Details>>" button to make some adjustments, such as
write speed.

Simple enough but for the step above 2b. - I only have the option of Data Disc, Multimedia Disc and Bootable Disc for the 'projects'. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance for any advice.

P.S. Is there a free software that I can download that will accomplish this task?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

ashampoo burning studio gives free licence if you check site out,have heard lo this problem before and am sure you need to check specs of your car cd player to use compatable discs


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

tekknique said:


> I only have the option of Data Disc, Multimedia Disc and Bootable Disc for the 'projects'.


You should choose the option Data Disc. Also having Roxio and Nero on the same machine can be problematic, so if you're not going to use Nero, uninstall it.

If you're still having problems try DeepBurner or CdBurnerXP Pro, both good freeware burners.


----------



## tekknique (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks guys - 

Daz -

I put my MP3s on a CD using aShampoo and I'll try it out in my car. Thanks.

Stan - 

I have uninstalled Nero. Wouldn't a data disc mean - data files for my PC as opposed to audio files? I haven't tried that but will. 

Thanks again.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Mp3 files, even though they contain music, are still basically data files. Try burning a data disc and finalize the disc. If you get a question that says something like 'Do you want to add more files to the disc later on?', say no.


----------

